# 2005 1.8L Sentra - Code P0128



## jeffo2448 (Sep 13, 2018)

Hello all, I want to verify a few things before I buy parts and try to fix my car myself. Here’s some background info: 

- 104k miles 

- Check Engine Light with code P0128 (Coolant Thermostat) came on about 2 years ago and it randomly turned off. It goes off and comes back on randomly (usually shuts off during hot weather). My engine has never overheated or had any issues these past two years since the code came about 

- My car would stall when’s driving, so a mechanic replaced my crankshaft sensor a month ago and it doesn’t stall anymore 

- My defroster was broken for 2 years and I just fixed this yesterday. Not sure if a broken vent control would have any relation to the P0128 code 

- My check engine light is now back on after being off all summer. It turned on shortly after my crankshaft sensor was replaced, but a diagnostic test shows the P0128 code again. My coolant level is good... does it seem like I need to change the thermostat? I’m just curious because the check engine light will randomly turn off and I don’t want to start replacing parts if I don’t have to. 

Thanks all


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Most likely, you have a stuck open thermostat causing the code. Personally, I prefer to stick with genuine Nissan thermostats, which in your case would be P/N *21200-6M43A*. That said, if you have a remote starter, that can cause the P0128 code to trigger. Refer Nissan TSB # NTB10-079, which you can download from here:

https://x.nissanhelp.com/forums/local_links.php?s=&catid=344&filter=&sort=d&page=1&pp=10&keyid=383


----------



## OneHotV6 (Jun 9, 2004)

I had the same code with mine and ended up being the thermostat, changed it out and been good ever since.


----------

